# More YouTubers are cashing in on "Surprise you have a Exotic Sports car instead!"



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Despite being against Uber's policy, illegal, having inproper insurance during ride, many YouTubers are cashing in on surprising riders with exotic pickups stunts in order to gain subscribers and views. Often times recording and posting unnecessary acceleration and speed in a borrowed car.

Many riders even seem hesitant and reluctant. It will take one unfortunate crash for Uber or Lyft to have a massive lawsuit on its hands. But should they be held responsible and liable and what are they doing to stop it?

https://www.northjersey.com/story/e...surprises-uber-riders-lamborghini/1022753001/









A YouTube star from Fort Lee with more than 3.7 million subscribers gave Uber customers a surprise when he picked them up for a luxury ride.




Coby Persin, 23, originally told passengers that he'd be arriving in a Ford Fusion. Instead, he rolled up in a white Lamborghini Aventador - a sleek sports car worth around $400,000.

The YouTube video of his stunt, posted in late December, had nearly 5 million views as of Wednesday night. The customers filmed were a bit surprised when he rolled up.

"It was the best time ever," Persin said of the video, which was filmed in Miami. "I wish it was my car, but you feel like the world [driving it] and people, they've never seen that stuff. You do a $5 Uber you don't expect to get picked up in a Lambo."

Persin explained his ride by telling people he needed to update his Uber profile. He was using his friend's account at the time and his guests told him they'd never been in a Lamborghini before.

One person ordered the ride for his dog only. Persin gladly drove the canine.

"Who lets their dog in an Uber?" he said of his thought process at the time. "I'm going to have fun with this."

Persin said he plans to re-create his Uber stunt for another video next week. This time, though, he'll drive a Ferrari.

The internet personality specializes in pranks. In some of his other videos, he brought impersonators of celebrities such as Barack Obama, Kylie Jenner and Conor McGregor into crowds to see how people would react.

Though Persin did not own the Lamborghini, he's no stranger to luxury cars. He owns Gold Chrome Rentals in Fort Lee, a service that rents vehicles with gold-colored exteriors for $500 per day.

Persin grew up in Passaic and his parents still live there. While he travels frequently to make his videos, he said he has no plans to permanently leave his home state.

"I love it," he said of New Jersey. "People are always like, 'Why didn't you move to New York or Los Angeles?' New Jersey's the home. You just want to stay here."

In this post Cory clearly states he's using his friends account to pick up passengers in a Bugatti. So much for those background checks





In another posted video a YouTuber that goes by the handle "FamilyCrusin" titles his video "HellCat Uber, teens riders requesting BURNOUT!!!!"




He has other videos posted and a bride-to-be expects a minivan.

Another YouTuber goes by the name FaZeRug and states passengers complained there weren't enough seats when 2 or more passengers requested the Lyft but two were "okay with it".





The stunt is being mimicked around the world


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Honestly. I watched the top video. Funny. Didnt watch the rest. But. Guys got a better gig at 23 than i do at 26. So. Youtube star and renting lux cars. Versus schlepping paxholes around for 4 bucks.


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

Uber doesn't seem to care when this guy seems to make video after video. But that's a really good point on liability. If he crashes what happens then? They accept the trip and he seems to keep the app running, you can see him look at the phone for directions. It would be hard to reject him though but if I get injured James River is suppose to cover my bills. I doubt they will cover a lambo crash if I get in. How has Uber not deactivated the account by now? I can see major problems with these stunts. It's only a matter of time something serious happens.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

First, if he rented the car. The car was never been approved by Uber. If pax get into an accident, no one will pay for the damage. The guy goes straight to jail. Pax will sue him.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TimyTim said:


> Uber doesn't seem to care when this guy seems to make video after video. But that's a really good point on liability. If he crashes what happens then? They accept the trip and he seems to keep the app running, you can see him look at the phone for directions. It would be hard to reject him though but if I get injured James River is suppose to cover my bills. I doubt they will cover a lambo crash if I get in. How has Uber not deactivated the account by now? I can see major problems with these stunts. It's only a matter of time something serious happens.


But it says he's using his FRIEND'S account.

_" Persin explained his ride by telling people he needed to update his Uber profile. He was using his friend's account at the time and his guests told him they'd never been in a Lamborghini before."
_
So sounds like he doesn't even have a driver account.

However, if that's the case, how will uber know whose account it is unless he tells them or a rider complains?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Watched all. The top guys video. The kid. Its actually funny bcuz he has that jersey shore dbag vibe going for him. The rest. Just dumb


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The news article says he plans on doing more videos. I think Uber needs to contact directly and tell him he better stop and I think the police should be informed too. The more I think about it, it illegal to pick up passengers like that so he's committing a crime. The Hell Cat dude is using his own account so Uber should be able to identify him. I searched YouTube and there's a lot of Vidoes of YouTubers posting these stunts.
Man if someone gets killed that would big a tragedy over someone trying to get YouTibe views.
YouTube should also do something about it. Logan Paul just had his Red show pulled and he has been d-listed for A rated advert pay for posting someone hanging themselves. If YouTube bans videos that put people in harms way or danger so should these vidoes and creators receive a strike.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Lets narc on and ban all videos. That certain prople dislike


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Yeah. Lets narc on and ban all videos. That certain prople dislike


It's not just dislike. Is stopping and preventing YouTubers from posting criminal actions and puttting the public at risk. These vidoes clearly show a disregard for safety and these trips have NO insurance clearly. If you pick up someone here where I live using a different vehicle it not covered nor is using someone else's account. Double whammy!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Whats your vested interest? Have you seen these peoples insurance policies? How are you not just bored and jealous.


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

A


Skepticaldriver said:


> Whats your vested interest? Have you seen these peoples insurance policies? How are you not just bored and jealous.


 Are you ignorant or something? If your own policy doesn't cover you when you Uber what make you think someone using someone else car to make a YouTibe video would cover an accident while on the Uber platform? That vehicle is doing an illegal commercial trip. The lawyers would have a field day with this. I think you're the troll. Cash me outside! How bout dat?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Pretty sure its doesnt matter for u or i. Truth is theyre having fun and making money. While they drive awesome cars. Jealousy ensues


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks like fun to me. Not sure how Uber could be held liable unless they know about it.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Looks like fun to me. Not sure how Uber could be held liable unless they know about it.


So what about when the driver lies and says they haven't updated the photo or Uber has the wrong car displayed? They are lying to the passengers when they show up and it's under false pretenses? They order a car and are flat out lied to. How is the customer suppose to know they are lying?
Uber does nothing to stop or shut them down and the account is still open and being used for these stunts. Let's not look too far when the driver Paul Walker was in crashed in a parking lot and exploded in a ball of flames, killing them both. How many YouTube post go viral when a sports car crashes showing off?
So many weekly I can't count em all. These stunts I feel are a ticking time bomb. Unless Uber is in on the stunt, provides proper insurance for the ride and professional driver this is a real cause for concern.
These users are expecting a service with a driver that's been cleared with a car covered under James River and passed inspection. Not these cars or drivers! That's a big concern especially when you add 500+ horse power.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> Looks like fun to me. Not sure how Uber could be held liable unless they know about it.


Without passing judgment on anything else, the standard for liability in many civil actions is whether the [insert defendant here] knew _or should have known_ of the [insert tortious conduct here]. Ignorance (willful or otherwise) is no excuse, as the old legal maxim goes.


----------



## Kevin B (Aug 18, 2017)

you guys are idiot this is all made up the pax are fake pax....


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

dumbest latest trend on Youtube.
only and ALL about views
nothing else
almost everything is fake


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This


BurgerTiime said:


> Despite being against Uber's policy, illegal, having inproper insurance during ride, many YouTubers are cashing in on surprising riders with exotic pickups stunts in order to gain subscribers and views. Often times recording and posting unnecessary acceleration and speed in a borrowed car.
> 
> Many riders even seem hesitant and reluctant. It will take one unfortunate crash for Uber or Lyft to have a massive lawsuit on its hands. But should they be held responsible and liable and what are they doing to stop it?
> 
> ...


This is so true.
One mistake.
All it takes.
This poor young lady had her first
And last Lamborghini ride.
A street i often drive along with a 30 m.p.h. speed limit. Where groups of college students often wait in and at the edge of the street waiting for their Uber.
118 m.p.h. into a river floodwall.
Several college bars right alongside the road. If he had hit a crowded night club.
I hate to even imagine.
Terrible as it is. It could have been much worse. How do you evade an out of control vehicle traveling at 118 in a 30 m.p.h Zone ?
Pieces of the car were everywhere.



TimyTim said:


> It's not just dislike. Is stopping and preventing YouTubers from posting criminal actions and puttting the public at risk. These vidoes clearly show a disregard for safety and these trips have NO insurance clearly. If you pick up someone here where I live using a different vehicle it not covered nor is using someone else's account. Double whammy!


His Schlitz & Giggles could cause all Uber drivers to suffer.
I agree.
Burn him before he burns US !


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> So what about when the driver lies and says they haven't updated the photo or Uber has the wrong car displayed? They are lying to the passengers when they show up and it's under false pretenses? They order a car and are flat out lied to. How is the customer suppose to know they are lying?
> Uber does nothing to stop or shut them down and the account is still open and being used for these stunts. Let's not look too far when the driver Paul Walker was in crashed in a parking lot and exploded in a ball of flames, killing them both. How many YouTube post go viral when a sports car crashes showing off?
> So many weekly I can't count em all. These stunts I feel are a ticking time bomb. Unless Uber is in on the stunt, provides proper insurance for the ride and professional driver this is a real cause for concern.
> These users are expecting a service with a driver that's been cleared with a car covered under James River and passed inspection. Not these cars or drivers! That's a big concern especially when you add 500+ horse power.


GOOD RIDERS must report out of policy drivers. It's the ONLY way to cull the herd.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I can see possibly Uber might think of this as free advertising. But I don't see legally how they'd be responsible if the registered driver is lending his account to someone and using a car that is outside of what they define acceptable. 4 Doors, etc.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I can see possibly Uber might think of this as free advertising. But I don't see legally how they'd be responsible if the registered driver is lending his account to someone and using a car that is outside of what they define acceptable. 4 Doors, etc.


What about the drivers that using thier own account? They are straight up lying to the customers. The HellCat guy and kid with the lambo openly admit on camera they are doing that. You can see the passengers reluctant faces. If they are told by the driver "oh the app is wrong they need to update the info" then how would they know any different? There's no number to call. Nobody to report even outside uber. Does the person call police? Do they call a taxi auditor? Who? There's major problems with this. Just wait till the headline reads "Uber passenger killed during YouTube stunt". If this continues, it will happen.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

JimS said:


> GOOD RIDERS must report out of policy drivers. It's the ONLY way to cull the herd.


Yeah. That will totally improve your life and earnings.

Smh


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have to repeat, this is so damn dumb.


----------

